# Aerlingus price jump



## Marie M (3 Sep 2009)

I booked flights to lanzarote in November with Aerlingus 2 weeks ago - €44 euro each way, after tax etc was €78 each way.  

Family member tried to book today was €44 outgoing alright but €318 coming back, thats some hike  is this unusual???????


----------



## chrisboy (3 Sep 2009)

Not unusual at all.. They have so many seat at the low price and when these are all gone the price rises.. Sounds like the plane on the way home is going to be full..


----------



## gipimann (3 Sep 2009)

I've noticed that if you hover over a date you select in the calendar during the booking process, it will tell you how many seats are left at the price shown (e.g. "only 2 seats left at this price").    Doesn't work for all dates, which suggests that it's only displayed when the cheap seats are almost gone.


----------



## Maverick.ie (4 Sep 2009)

Tell them to hang on for a while, Ryanair will be flying to lanzarote from October and will surely force the cost of flights down


----------



## moe1013 (4 Sep 2009)

How about one way with Aer Lingus, and home with Ryanair? Watch the baggage allowance though. Only 15kg IN TOTAL check in with Ryanair, which is not a lot...


----------



## oldnick (4 Sep 2009)

The prices displayed on the Ei site for LNZ/DUB in Nov must be a mistake.
They are unsellable prices.Never ever would people pay those prices for one-ways from Canaries in quiet Nov.
Look at Ryanairs prices in same month. 
Look at EI prices from Tenerife and other destinations.

the problem should be rectified -unless Aer Lingus have gone completely loopy.


----------



## Maverick.ie (4 Sep 2009)

I would say it's not a mistake.

I have a friend getting married in lanzarote in September, We had intended to go sunday to sunday with aer lingus. The brides family booked very early, this gave aer lingus the impression that there was something special on the weekend we were due to travel and that because of the early bookings the flight would be well full. 

This caused aer lingus to massively increase the costs of the flights.

Despite the panic of my other half to book the flights there and then which could have cost a fortune return, I decided to wait and see what happened.

We booked to go sunday to the following monday at 79.99 and 85.99. last month.

The point being that when an airline sees an early rush on their booking system they will jump the fares.


----------



## SlugBreath (5 Sep 2009)

moe1013 said:


> How about one way with Aer Lingus, and home with Ryanair? Watch the baggage allowance though. Only 15kg IN TOTAL check in with Ryanair, which is not a lot...


 
Ryanair have announced a change as and from October 1st.


----------



## oldnick (5 Sep 2009)

If its not an error then God help EI for employing such an idiot  who loads those prices,  which are four times the cost of an outboundflight,  or four times the cost of getting back from Tenerife.

Aer Lingus's one-way flight back in Nov/Dec is more than the cost of a one-week package holiday, which includes a return flight with no hidden fees,  apartment, transfers for about 350 euros for much of Nov and Dec.

However, i ain't pointing it out to EI. As a travel agent it suits me fine if airlines websites throw up crazy those prices !


----------



## Concert (5 Sep 2009)

I also find these price hikes very hard to fathom, we have been regular travellers to lanzarote over the year, I'm talkin three times a year asnd prices have always been reasonable, 90E was highest we ever paid, utterly ridiculous and would definately put me off going.


----------



## John Rambo (5 Sep 2009)

oldnick said:


> If its not an error then God help EI for employing such an idiot who loads those prices, which are four times the cost of an outboundflight, or four times the cost of getting back from Tenerife.
> 
> Aer Lingus's one-way flight back in Nov/Dec is more than the cost of a one-week package holiday, which includes a return flight with no hidden fees, apartment, transfers for about 350 euros for much of Nov and Dec.
> 
> However, i ain't pointing it out to EI. As a travel agent it suits me fine if airlines websites throw up crazy those prices !


 
For a travel agent you display an astonishing lack of awareness of how these websites work. As other posters have suggested, there may be an unusual volume of traffic that day due to something like a wedding. Or it could be a public holiday or a period of school holidays. It's simple really, if you can be flexible you avoid those days when the price spikes and if you cannot you just stump up. Has the OP's relative looked at booking seat only on a charter flight?


----------



## Maverick.ie (5 Sep 2009)

Give it another couple of weeks and you should see the price fall back to a reasonable level when the immediate effect of a number of people booking in a short period of time has eased and the booking engine resets for normal booking rates


----------



## oldnick (5 Sep 2009)

Rambo -RE your comment about "my astonishing lack of awareness" how web prices are set.

I'm aware that Aer Lingus's crazy price is not on one day.Of course, a large group on one flight can raise the prices. But the high price is on every flight for several weeks in November and early December (but only on flights BACK from Lanzerote not TO Lanzerote -perhaps a little clue there's a cock-up?)

I'm also aware that Ryanair 's Lanzerote's prices are still at a relatively low level (both ways), and that charter flights are still very empty at that time. Indeed, they are  so empty that the competing tour operators are discussing cancelling or , more likely, sharing flights.

November and December,(pre-Xmas) are very quiet months and will remain so unless God suddenly announces the end of the recession.

However, I may be wrong about believeing EI have made a pricing error.....

....Perhaps all the Lanzerotians decided to settle here for the Winter and have filled the inbound flights to Dublin in Nov/Dec,  thus creating such high prices for the remaining seats. (Apparently, they hadn't heard that Ryanair was flying to Dublin.) 
 If this is the reason then I am astonishingly unaware of it.


----------



## oldnick (8 Sep 2009)

Oh,look - Aer Lingus have dropped all the 369/379/299 prices on one -ways from Lnz to Dublin  back to 79/89 during November !


----------



## SlugBreath (9 Sep 2009)

If you want to fly with Aer Lingus return to Brussels in Nov 2009 the outward *taxes* are €19.99 and back €29.99.
If you want to fly to Brussels in April 2010 the outward taxes are €35.75 and the return taxes are €36.67.


----------



## EvilDoctorK (9 Sep 2009)

In some sense the tax thing reflects the fact they're not really taxes 

As far as I know Aer Lingus, just like Ryanair, have different rates of "taxes" that they charge on special ultra low fares compared to regular fares.

Perhaps for the flights to Brussels in November they have sales fares loaded where they charge the lower rate of "taxes" and in April 2010 they've just got regular fares loaded and have no sale on the "taxes"

In my view all just a load of nonsense really and they should quote all in fares (perhaps just breaking out proper government taxes like UK Air Passenger duty etc.)


----------



## Bronco Lane (19 Jan 2010)

SlugBreath said:


> If you want to fly with Aer Lingus return to Brussels in Nov 2009 the outward *taxes* are €19.99 and back €29.99.
> If you want to fly to Brussels in April 2010 the outward taxes are €35.75 and the return taxes are €36.67.


 
Aer Lingus have a new 20% off Summer Sale starting today. However I see that they are up to their usual tricks again. Last week the taxes that they were charging in their previous sale for outward flights was €29 but today they have put the taxes up to €38 for the outward journey.


----------



## z104 (19 Jan 2010)

You could alsways fly out cheap from Ireland and return with a UK carrier such as Monarch or easy jet to the UK and get a cheap flight from the uk air port to the irish airport. It might put you out by a couple of hours but could save you a couple of hundred euro. How long would it take you to earn that ?


----------



## gm88 (19 Jan 2010)

Bronco Lane said:


> Aer Lingus have a new 20% off Summer Sale starting today. However I see that they are up to their usual tricks again. Last week the taxes that they were charging in their previous sale for outward flights was €29 but today they have put the taxes up to €38 for the outward journey.


 

Personally, I have done well with the 20% off sale to-day.  I priced flights yesterday, went to book them to-day and to my delight find that they are definitely €42 cheaper per person.


----------

